# Lapierre 2013



## pedro77 (8. Juni 2012)

Auf Facebook berichtet Lapierre bereits von einem Fotoshooting mit den neuen Modellen...


... da kann es ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis wir die ersten Bilder sehen?!


----------



## pedro77 (11. Juni 2012)

ein Anfang:

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/exclusive-nico-vouilloz-and-the-2013-lapierre-dh-bike.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campariseven (12. Juni 2012)

die 29er fullys 2012 oder 2013, man weiß es nicht. Gibt auch ein Foto auf Facebook

http://www.primussports.com/spip.php?article569


----------



## pedro77 (22. Juni 2012)

Hier ein erster Fahrbericht vom XR-Team 29er Fully

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/riding-nico-vouilloz-lapierre-xr-team-34280/


----------



## pedro77 (26. Juni 2012)

Erstes Teilbild des Zesty 914 auf Facebook (Lapierre, velovert)


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. Juni 2012)

Ja mal hier rein stellen!!


----------



## pedro77 (26. Juni 2012)

u.a von lapierre entwickelter "elektronischer" dämpfer 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ei-and-RockShox-Show-Electronic-Shock-2012.html


----------



## pedro77 (26. Juni 2012)

hier das pic


----------



## campariseven (26. Juni 2012)

pedro77 schrieb:


> u.a von lapierre entwickelter "elektronischer" dämpfer
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ei-and-RockShox-Show-Electronic-Shock-2012.html



Danke für den Link hab mich schon gefragt wie das genau funktioniert.

Zesty 714 ?? http://www.endurotribe.com/2012/06/...suspension-intelligente-pour-2013/#toparticle unten rechts auf den großen Button "Page suivante" klicken.

Spicy 916: http://www.endurotribe.com/2012/06/...-de-samoens-les-velos-des-pros-12/#toparticle

Noch mehr Fotos vom Zesty 914: http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/article/lapierre-and-rockshox-launch-auto-adjust-suspension-34390/8


----------



## pedro77 (27. Juni 2012)

Eine Menge Infos:

http://www.endurotribe.com/2012/06/...pierre-x-flow-zesty-et-spicy-2013/#toparticle

Button unten rechts drücken


----------



## Fridl89 (27. Juni 2012)

Spicy/Zesty 2013 + RockshoxE.I.: http://www.welovelapierre.com/lapierre-blog/lapierre-2013-news/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (28. Juni 2012)

Interessant wäre da ein Rahmenkit ohne diesen Dämpfer, so ein Schwachsinn  dann soll ich auch noch Ersatzbatterien mitnehmen?


----------



## Bymike (29. Juni 2012)

Ich sag nur: Radnabendynamo!


----------



## Fridl89 (29. Juni 2012)

swabian schrieb:


> Interessant wäre da ein Rahmenkit ohne diesen Dämpfer, so ein Schwachsinn  dann soll ich auch noch Ersatzbatterien mitnehmen?



natürlich, dann vll. einfaches Elektronikwerkzeug, ne Spitzzange, und nen Schraubenschlüssel zumdinest


----------



## swabian (29. Juni 2012)

Was sinnvoller als aller Elektronikschnickschnack wäre, endlich mal die Geometrie verstellbar machen wie z.B. beim Mondraker Durham...da könnte man einfach den Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebe usw. auf verschiedene Fahrstile und Fahrwerke anpassen, aber das verkauft sich natürlich nicht so dolle wie ein Hypersupernochniedagewesener Dämpfer...oh sorry ist eigentlich off topic...


----------



## pedro77 (29. Juni 2012)

Hat schon jemand pics von zesty 314 und 514 gesehen? bin gerade stark am überlegen, ob ich das 2012er oder 2013er nehmen soll...


----------



## campariseven (29. Juni 2012)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/lapierre-launch-2013-mountain-bikes-34419/ neuer Bericht, neue Fotos aber die schon bekannten Modelle .. eventuell das 29er HT is neu dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedro77 (2. Juli 2012)

guckst du:

http://www.velovert.com/information/5636/lapierre-2013-des-evolutions-en-marge-de-e-i-shock


----------



## pedro77 (1. August 2012)

bin schon ungeduldig... ist bisher tatsächlich noch niemand über bilder des zesty 314 2013 gestolpert? so unter der hand - erfährt hier ja eh niemand


----------



## FireGuy (1. August 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Lapierre-Camp-2013-First-Rides-Zesty-Spicy-DH-722.html


----------



## pedro77 (1. August 2012)

nix neues dabei - trotzdem danke... dauert anscheinend noch ein weilchen


----------



## pedro77 (1. August 2012)

da isses:

http://welovemountains.com/lapierre-zesty-314-2013

leider schiach


----------



## Axalp (9. August 2012)

http://www.triridemtb.com/lapierre-zesty-spicy-2013-tested/


----------



## vitaminc (11. August 2012)

Aha, das Zesty ab 414 aufwärts hat 2x10 mit 24x38. 

Das war in den vorangegangen Jahren noch nicht so. Ich bleib ja lieber weiterhin bei 3x9, was einfach tourentauglicher ist.


----------



## kittyhawk (13. August 2012)

Elektronischer Dämpfer? In ein paar Jahren ist evtl. wie bei den heutigen Autos - ohne das passende Programm kann nichts mehr repariert werden. Werkzeug brauchts dann nur noch selten


----------



## Alex476 (15. August 2012)

Hier gibts schon Einblicke ins 2013er Programm...leider nicht so aussagekräftig

http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/index.php/cat/c100_Lapierre-2013-26er.html

http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/index.php/cat/c99_Lapierre-2013-29er.html


----------



## kleinrad (7. November 2012)

Hat schon jemand das lapierre zesty 314 2013!
Wenn ja bitte, bitte Bericht und Photos!
Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (16. November 2012)

Kann man schon ungefähr sagen, ab wann die neuen Modelle (Spicy) lieferbar sein werden?


----------



## 6TiWon (16. November 2012)

ich denk sofort: habsch schon bikers mit den neuen 2013er spicy`s gesehen.
bestellen, 3 wochen warten und schwups schon sind die da...


----------



## maysn (18. November 2012)

alle modelle, bis auf die DHs, sollten verfügbar sein.


----------



## 3ride (18. November 2012)

Laut Auskunft meines Händlers kommt mein Spicy 316 (Gr. M) im März...
Ich hab aber schon ausgelieferte 516er gesehen. Hängt evtl. von Größe und Modell ab - wenn jemand mehr weiß bitte um Info!


Greez
3ride


----------



## rsantos (20. November 2012)

Hi,
ich bin schon glücklicher Besitzer (und Fahrer) eines Spicy 516.
Mein Händler hat mir Woche 43 genannt und auch eingehalten. Das Bike ist eine Wucht - ganz gleich wer behauptet das Ding fährt sich nicht so gut.
Ich bin Specialized Stumpjumper 2012, Spicy 2012, Zesty 2012 und noch einiges mehr. Spicy 516 2013 ist der Hammer.
Ich habe allerdings die Talas einauen lassen. Man liest aber dass die Float sogar noch besser sei, absenken muss schon sein.


----------



## rennaldo (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche Werkzeug und die Lager für mein Lapierre Spicy 916 Modell 2013 Rahmen. Kann mir jemand helfen, wo ich das Zeug finde?

Danke euch.

Grüße
Dirk


----------

